# Mobile Electronic Repairs



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

I need a good mobile technician to repair some non functioning switches, I-Pilot, and live well issues. Need a couple good suggestions. I need someone that will do qualify work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Tuffstuff said:


> I need a good mobile technician to repair some non functioning switches, I-Pilot, and live well issues. Need a couple good suggestions. I need someone that will do qualify work. Any help would be appreciated.


Sending PM


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

I couldn’t send a PM for some reason.


I use Kris McCormick. Great guy. Doesn’t over charge. He’s never done me wrong!! His username on the forum is floater1. Feel free to message him through the forum Or you can PM me and I’ll give you his number. Let me know how it works out! Tell him Craig from the forum gave his contact info to you.


----------

